# Migration from Bsnl to Reliance Broadband:Need Suggestion[Haryana Users]



## SahilAr (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Everyone!
Being a BSNL Broadband User from the past 5+ years,it was a really nice and awesome Experience with the Dataone Connection,however there were few disconnection issues(occurred once or twice in a month-that too very rare),but it got repaired in the next day(due to the "Super-fast Support" of our Lineman as we knew him from 2004..)And never had any issues with CSC.
If they do a rude behavior with me,i immediately Report the Problem to the Customer Care Staff Administrator,and he taught them a lesson.
Now it's time to move to Reliance Broadband,any suggestion guys?How good is Reliance Broadband?
Reason to move to Reliance from BSNL: However BSNL is good,but i found that Reliance Broadband is offering 500kbps@549 INR per month and that is a Combo plan that means i won't be charged for any Landline Connection,where BSNL is providing 512kbps @750 INR per month,which is 200 rs extra,so now i really don't want to waste a single rupee for the speeds..all i want is a 512kbps unlimited Broadband and i am happy with it,that too on a Lowest Price.
Please suggest me should i move to Reliance?Is Reliance good in Haryana?

41 Views and no reply....great Forum!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

Forty one views not necessarily by forum members. At any time there as a lot of guests surfing as well.

BSNL have updated their plans. There is a 512 kbps plan too. Its a FUP'd upto 4 Gb.
I am not aware of how Relaince might be in Haryana. Is there Airtel BB there too? You might want to have a look at that too.

Else I think you donot have any other option than moving to Relaince.


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 29, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Forty one views not necessarily by forum members. At any time there as a lot of guests surfing as well.
> 
> BSNL have updated their plans. There is a 512 kbps plan too. Its a FUP'd upto 4 Gb.
> I am not aware of how Relaince might be in Haryana. Is there Airtel BB there too? You might want to have a look at that too.
> ...


There is only Reliance,Sify and BSNL Broadband available here,out of which BSNL and Sify both provide Broadband at Higher Costs..


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

You actually have answered your own question. There is no other choice other than Relaince. And you also left no option other than trying out.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 29, 2012)

Dunno about you but reliance's service really sucks in here. My neighbor switched from reliance to BSNL.


----------



## Neo (Mar 29, 2012)

Do not switch to reliance from BSNL. Not recommended. Also the BSNL 's 750UL gives 1 mbps upto 6Gb. 
Where do you live in Haryana?


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 29, 2012)

Neo said:


> Do not switch to reliance from BSNL. Not recommended. Also the BSNL 's 750UL gives 1 mbps upto 6Gb.
> Where do you live in Haryana?



I live in Sonipat,i know the plan has FUP of upto 6GB and why the switching to reliance is not recommended?any specific reason?


----------



## Manickaraj (Mar 29, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> I live in Sonipat,i know the plan has FUP of upto 6GB and why the switching to reliance is not recommended?any specific reason?



Month 1: 2000 rupees bill amount
Month 2: You say, "Your billing is unfair. I am not paying."
Month 3: Bad CC. So u surrender the connection.
Month 4: Voila u get a bill again.
Month 5: Legal notice for failing to pay the bills.

If this is what you want, then you can go ahead with Reliance


----------



## Neo (Mar 29, 2012)

I think you got your answer. Cheers.


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 29, 2012)

Manickaraj said:


> Month 1: 2000 rupees bill amount
> Month 2: You say, "Your billing is unfair. I am not paying."
> Month 3: Bad CC. So u surrender the connection.
> Month 4: Voila u get a bill again.
> ...



OMG!
If this is Reliance,then for sure i am gonna stick with BSNL!Even after delaying one month bill(i mean i didn't paid the 1 month bill of BSNL,still the connection was working,guess it was of December 2011 or January 2012,didn't remember now)my connection was working the internet and landline both were working,outgoing/incoming calls were working even!The bill was about 2799 INR.Even after that,i didn't got a single call from BSNL,toh legal notice??sawal hi nhi!Even after 4 pm i convinced them to deposit the bill,however if we go to them after the closing time of the bill department,they get irritated but on that day,they somehow managed to listened to me and tried to deposit the bill,but unfortunately on that day the bill server systems were shut!and after that there was a "Staff Servant",he was known to me,i said him that please take the amount and ask them to deposit the bill,he requested the staff but still since the systems were shut,no one could help.He gave me the amount back and he said that he has requested them to make the connection active and so they did,on Monday i promised to deposit the bill exact at 10am,but i still didn't deposited it and at 12pm i got a call and in a very decent manner they asked me to deposit the bill and at sharp 1pm i deposited the Bill.The staff person smiled and said ki aagye aap bill bharne and i said yes.
However the connection was de-activated on Saturday Evening and at 4pm i went to deposit the bill..on the same day(Saturday)all these requests etc.. occurred,till Friday the connection was Active.
"A Big No To Reliance Now"



Neo said:


> I think you got your answer. Cheers.



Yes i got the "Positive" Answer


----------

